# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Συνδεση σποτ 220V-50W

## des18

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Τοποθετήσαμε έναν καθρέφτη-ντουλαπάκι μπάνιου σε w.c και πάνω του έχει ένα σποτάκι 220v-50w(φώτο).
Συνδέουμε τα καλώδια από το σποτάκι με κλέμες απ'ευθείας στα καλώδια του τοίχου και τι καλώδια να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για 1 μέτρο περίπου προέκταση που χρειάζεται?
**τα καλώδια από το σποτάκι είναι πολύ λεπτά

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν θα σε συμβούλευα να βγάλεις την συγκεκριμένη λάμπα και ντουι και να βάλεις GU10 ντουί και αντίστοιχη λάμπα. ο λόγος είναι ότι αυτά που έχεις αρχικά φτιαχτήκαν για 12 βολτ και κάποια στιγμή άρχισαν να βγάζουν λάμπες 220. είναι αρκετά αναξιόπιστα. χόρια ότι αν σου καεί η λάμπα 90% στο μαγαζί που θα την δείξεις θα σου δώσουν 12βολτη με αποτέλεσμα να σου σκάσει στα μούτρα.
κατα τα άλλα με 2Χ1.5 καλόδειο (και με 2Χ1) κάνεις άνετα την προέκταση που θες. μετά θα τηλήξεις τις κλέμες και με ταινία για καλήτερη προστασία από την υγρασία και τους ατμούς του μπάνιου. δεν στεγανοποιεί από νερά απλά αποτρέπει να γεμίζει από υγρασία εύκολα.

----------

des18 (12-10-14)

----------


## des18

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

